# ProFTP



## Falloutboy6 (26. Okt. 2010)

Hi,

ich kann ProFTP nicht mehr starten. Steht nur auf offline.
Wenn ich über ISPConfig 2 versuche ihn zu starten passiert nichts.

Danke

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal ins syslog.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Okt. 2010)

im syslog steht



> Oct 26 21:10:04 meinServername proftpd[4821]: localhost.localdomain - Failed binding to 0.0.0.0, port 21: Address already in use
> Oct 26 21:10:04 meinServername proftpd[4821]: localhost.localdomain - Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly.
> Oct 26 21:10:50 meinServername proftpd[4902]: localhost.localdomain - Failed binding to 0.0.0.0, port 21: Die Adresse wird bereits verwendet
> Oct 26 21:10:50 meinServername proftpd[4902]: localhost.localdomain - Check the ServerType directive to ensure you are configured correctly.
> ...


Checke ich den Port kommt


> fuser -n tcp 21
> 21/tcp:               8001


PID ist


> ps aux | grep 8001
> root      8001  0.0  0.0  10132   676 ?        Ss   16:26   0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
> root     11964  0.0  0.0  90012   816 pts/0    R+   22:36   0:00 grep 8001


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Okt. 2010)

Ok habe es selber geschafft. Ich habe einfach den Prozess mit



> kill 8001


den Prozess gekillt und dann ProFtpd neu gestartet mit



> /etc/init.d/proftpd start


Jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (26. Okt. 2010)

Jetzt habe ich noch das Problem, dass ständig Mails kommen mit



> sa-update Update Status for 2010_10_26 - Error
> An error occured while attempting to download and extract updates.  You are still running .


bei einem manuellen ausführen von sa-update erhalte ich



> /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update
> Can't locate NetAddr/IP.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.8.8 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl) at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/NetSet.pm line 25.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/NetSet.pm line 25.
> Compilation failed in require at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/Conf.pm line 86.
> ...


----------



## Falloutboy6 (27. Okt. 2010)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ProFTP immer nach einem Neustart nicht geht. Nun habe ich, nachdem ich nochmal neu gestartet habe, wieder das gleiche Problem. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (27. Okt. 2010)

An nem weiterne installierten ftp ...


----------



## Falloutboy6 (27. Okt. 2010)

Wie kann ich es prüfen? Hab nie ein Zeiten installiert. Hab nur das Upgrade von Etch auf Lenny durchgenommen. Seit dem ist das. 

Danke


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2010)

Neustarten und dann "netstat -tap" aufrufen um zu sehen, ob dort ein anderer FTP läuft. Wenn es das nicht ist, dann kann es auch sein dass Dein FTP Startscript nicht im bootprozess registriert ist.


----------

